# Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, RSNDP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *SWEEP 'EM!* 








*VS*









*Toronto Raptors (30-44) (9-29 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (42-32) (24-13 at home)









United Center, Saturday April 9th, 2005
Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm	WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, RSNDP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*FresnoState-6'2-ALSTON <> MichiganState-6'7-PETERSON <> Michigan-6'8-ROSE <> UConn-6'9-MARSHALL <> GeorgiaTech-6'10-BOSH*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*ColoradoState-6'3-PALACIO <> Florida-6'10-BONNER <> CS Fullerton-6'10-SOW <> BYU-6'11-ARAUJO*

*---*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


*Season Series*







vs








121 @ 115
94 @ 85
2-0

*150pts for the one who predicts the score closest. +100pts Bonus for exact score*


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*










78

http://www.ybarbo.com/Ellrick/pics/********/images/horseshoes.jpg 

98


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I predict a lame game.










82










78


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

95








101


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chicago... 
After a win are 9-1 
After playing Knicks are 1-9 
Before playing Pistons are 7-3 
When playing on Saturday are 7-3 

Bulls line -8 

lets just say that line is surprising, unless you consider they didn't factor in about Chandler......................if they Knew Reiner was going to factor in, the Bulls would be -15 :banana: 

far be it for me to question the guido lines.... 
I'll take the Bulls by only 3 anyways though, just because my Astrology is screwed up, and Astrology is THE science 
:clown: 


start Reiner!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Don't forget to place your wagers 


*Event Outcomes* 
*
Raptors TO WIN (+6.5)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 0
Total amount staked 0
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
*
*

Bulls TO WIN (-6.5)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 15
Total amount staked 20291
Top bets on this Outcome

Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
hobojoe 10000 1/1 (1.00) -
ballafromthenorth 2000 1/1 (1.00) -
byrondarnell66 2000 1/1 (1.00) -
BBB 2000 1/1 (1.00) -
sherwin 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
such sweet thunder 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
ballstorm 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
truebluefan 500 1/1 (1.00) -
KJay 309 1/1 (1.00) -
Twix 200 1/1 (1.00) -
BackwoodsBum 110 1/1 (1.00) -
jokeaward 100 1/1 (1.00) -
oblivion 50 1/1 (1.00) -
master8492 15 1/1 (1.00) -
TiMVP2 7 1/1 (1.00) -*

Looks like theres not much faith in the raps right now. purhaps they're ready to surprise???


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bulls 103

Raptors 94


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I predict a lame game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOL!!
I agree on the score :clap: *


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Bulls 93
Raptors 87

Bosh with 29 points, 13 rebounds
Gordon with 22 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Raptors Game Thread 

:wave:

By the way, Bosh is starting at the 4, and Pape Sow or Rafael Araujo will most likely start at center, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Tyson is ready to go


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*yesssssssss!*


bulls clinch tonight baby!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors Game Thread
> 
> :wave:
> 
> By the way, Bosh is starting at the 4, and Pape Sow or Rafael Araujo will most likely start at center, if I'm not mistaken.


Whats goin on Turkish Delight?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

here we go!

got the WGN feed on the pass tonight! wayne&red.

eddy is in the building. went to boston. has more tests scheduled for minny. 

jalen interview: well wishes to eddy. 


bulls clinch tonight people. i feel it.

:rbanana:


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Kirk!!!!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> eddy is in the building. went to boston. has more tests scheduled for minny.


Well, this is what I suggested in the TC and EC Score update thread. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mr coffee with successive jumpers. nothing but net. jalen is guarding him.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Im feeling a very boring Bulls blowout


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Holy ****!!!!

We Look Like A Westcoast Offense Tonight!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I hope we clinch in style. 115-80 style. They're a garbage defensive team so scoring shouldn't be a problem.

We're off a great start. 18-8 Bulls.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago  7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

A win tonight and we clinch :banana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls coming out strong early. Hope they clinch with a win. Always better to clinch by your own actions than backing into the playoffs because someone else loses.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

But we let them right back in the game...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon's offense :sigh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice to see Ty coming in the game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

2 fouls on aaron williams. toronto's font line is so weak that actually may be a boon. tyson checks in and instantly dives for the ball in a scrum on the floor.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Duhon's offense :sigh:


And the words "Noc for Three" always make me cringe.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

No sooner speak about Du and he drains a trey


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This always happens when we get off to a great start. Other team calls timeout, we go cold and they can't seem to miss for the rest of the qtr.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



SPMJ said:


> This always happens when we get off to a great start. Other team calls timeout, we go cold and they can't seem to miss for the rest of the qtr.


lol so true


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

lil' kid is freaking me out. timeout cut-away. . "um i just wish ben gordon would win rookie of the year. go bulls." he's a dead ringer for chucky.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Duhon open three -- his second. hes counting his money on his next contract.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



such sweet thunder said:


> Duhon open three -- his second. hes counting his money on his next contract.


All the league minimum of it.....


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

I think that Ben block should be on Sportscenter. Sweet!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



madcows_playing_point said:


> I think that Ben block should be on Sportscenter. Sweet!


It better be and then show the Tyson dunk right after


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. gordon with the block on jalen.

tyson slammin' it down with authority!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

johnny redd struggles with araujo's name.  come on. he was a high lottery pick.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Redd's struggling with just about everything he's saying.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

they just said eddy is watching the game from a skybox. 


othella looks like he's shaken off the rust.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



madcows_playing_point said:


> Redd's struggling with just about everything he's saying.


I hope hes not having a heart attack or something


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



shagmopdog said:


> All the league minimum of it.....


Not on his next contract.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



qwerty said:


> Not on his next contract.


I wouldnt expect it to be much more. They guy is happy enough to just be on an NBA team after how bad he was trashed by scouts and the media before coming into the season.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

I leave for a minute and come back and Bulls are up by 18. you watch the ball the Bulls are playing and they just haven't looked all that good the last month -- but they are absolutely manhandling teams.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



shagmopdog said:


> I wouldnt expect it to be much more. They guy is happy enough to just be on an NBA team after how bad he was trashed by scouts and the media before coming into the season.


He will make in the low two millions... positive.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



qwerty said:


> He will make in the low two millions... positive.


We should deal AD to pay Curry Chandler and Du


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

why is duhon's contract only for one year I thought 2nd round picks had to be signed for two years??


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



Ron Mexico said:


> why is duhon's contract only for one year I thought 2nd round picks had to be signed for two years??


2nd rounders arent even guarenteed to make the team


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



such sweet thunder said:


> I leave for a minute and come back and Bulls are up by 18. you watch the ball they're playing and they just haven't looked all that good the last month -- but we are absolutely manhandling teams.


I know this sounds bad, but maybe you should leave more often.....


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Hey ur ron mexico from the bears and falcons board


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



shagmopdog said:


> Hey ur ron mexico from the bears and falcons board


which site???


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Wizards lost again...anybody think they will be happier to be the #6 seed and play Boston in the 1st round (with probable home court), rather than being the #5 seed and playing the Bulls?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

tyson with 9pts and 11 boards. 


60-47 bulls.

gordon 0-7 so far.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was such a bad shot. Ben's now 0-7 and most of his attempts are forced shots. He needs to work on his shot selection.

62-50 Bulls at the half.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



Ron Mexico said:


> which site???


Chicagobears.com


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what on earth is the half time show at the UC?

do they not know they're on the air? wgn has the halftime score graphic. and nothing but the background music. ok. now they cut to the studio.

lol. that was amateur.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Seriously??? The Ben block and Tyson dunk weren't in the first half hightlights? Allllrighty then.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

madcows_playing_point said:


> Seriously??? The Ben block and Tyson dunk weren't in the first half hightlights? Allllrighty then.


no this was before they cut to the studio. they had some strange technical difficulties to go along with the very strange music.

not sure about the highlights. i stepped away for a sec.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



mizenkay said:


> i stepped away for a sec.



:no: 
I thought you were diehard, Miz.
Whats this stepping away for a sec crap?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i love those fastbreak threes when they go in!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



JRose5 said:


> :no:
> I thought you were diehard, Miz.
> Whats this stepping away for a sec crap?


hey man!

i draw the line at the halftime show.

where is everyone on this thread tonight?!

Current Active Users: 25 members & 22 guests

mizenkay, ballocks, cherokeejack*, conkeso, Dancon7, Frankensteiner, GB*, greekbullsfan, madcows_playing_point, Mr. T*, nanokooshball, numlock, ogbullzfan, PC Load Letter+, qwerty, RoRo, ryzmah, shagmopdog, Shanghai Kid, SPMJ, theanimal23, thrillhouse, TomBoerwinkle#1, victor_vc, Wynn*


_i've always wanted to do that. the power has already gone to my head._


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Noc has been stepping up lately. He's having a really good game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Would like to see a bit more enthusiasm from the crowd in a playoff clinching game :sigh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice night for Noc, followed by a nice move by AD. Toranto scored in response, Bulls by 17.

Nice.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Noc checks AD on a rebound pushing the ball out of bounds. . . for every three rebounds he gets he bats an easy one off a teammate.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy the rim hasn't been kind to Ben tonight. 0-8 now.

83-66 Bulls


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



mizenkay said:


> where is everyone on this thread tonight?!
> 
> Current Active Users: 25 members & 22 guests
> 
> mizenkay, ballocks, cherokeejack*, conkeso, Dancon7, Frankensteiner, GB*, greekbullsfan, madcows_playing_point, Mr. T*, nanokooshball, numlock, ogbullzfan, PC Load Letter+, qwerty, RoRo, ryzmah, shagmopdog, Shanghai Kid, SPMJ, theanimal23, thrillhouse, TomBoerwinkle#1, victor_vc, Wynn*


Haha, I casually watching the gamecast while studying. I don't know if I can catch the Bulls vs Wiz game. Lots of exams at the end of this week. I'll try to catch a little bit of it. I think the Wiz lost to the 76ers tonight. But the Pacers scare me.

I like what I "see" (from the Boxscore) tonight. We play like a true team. Very well balanced, no one star you need to stop to beat us. Great to see how Skiles has everyone playing at high level with all these unfortunate injuries.

Any news about Eddy during the game? Hopefully he is back by playoff time. Luol had his surgery today.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Man Tyson talks a lot of smack. I love it.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



theanimal23 said:


> Any news about Eddy during the game? Hopefully he is back by playoff time. Luol had his surgery today.


I posted an article/link where it says he is having his wrist surgery on tuesday.

:whoknows:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

AhgAHghaahgGAHGHGAaaaaagHGAahAGAHGGH!!!


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Bulls did NOT finish out that 3rd quarter very well...17-6 run by Toronto means just an 8-point lead for Bulls entering the 4th.

Ben now 0-10 from the field tonight (yuck!)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm tired and was really hoping not to have to pay attention to the 4th quarter.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



El Chapu said:


> I posted an article/link where it says he is having his wrist surgery on tuesday.
> 
> :whoknows:


My bad. I was confused on what day it was. Thanks for the correction. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Go, Kirk, go!! Run like the wind to the basket!!
aaughAUAGHHaughghhahahahaha...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pargo for threeeee!

15 boards for tyson.

where is ben's shot tonight??

kirk closing in on a double double with 16pts/8assists

griffin continues to be solid

bulls by 9 - kirk fouled - to the line after the timeout.

92-83

eight and half minutes until playoff clinching, bulls fans!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls by 11


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Ben is shooting himself out of the rookie of the year race


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> pargo for threeeee!
> 
> 15 boards for tyson.
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but "clinching" when used in a sports context always makes me laugh. :whoknows:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

6:30 left until playoffs.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

For a team staking its rep on solid defense, they are giving up way too many 2nd and 3rd chances. Its the Raptors' fault for not converting them.


Ty with another strong defensive effort.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, make those 3's Kirk!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Kirk seems to have shaken off the rust, eh?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



such sweet thunder said:


> 6:30 left until playoffs.



ARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGHHRAGHHRHGHGHERGHHRHGHRHERHRAGHREGAAHGR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Bulls wouldn't have lapses like these if the crowd was a little more involved and gave the players some energy.

We're stuck with the worst crowd of all the playoff teams.

Kirk's carrying us tonight. That game against the Heat was the best thing that happened to him.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Tyson is an amazing player. He has 20 rebounds!! We can't get rid of any of our bigs. No way.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

they just showed eddy up in the skybox watching the game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> The Bulls wouldn't have lapses like these if the crowd was a little more involved and gave the players some energy.
> 
> We're stuck with the worst crowd of all the playoff teams.
> 
> Kirk's carrying us tonight. That game against the Heat was the best thing that happened to him.



amen brother. on all counts. 

:yes:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

5:00 minute warning. AAAAAAAAARRGHRHARHGRHARHGHRARHGRHRARHARHAGH!!!!!!!

Chandler and 1!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> they just showed eddy up in the skybox watching the game.


I hope he wasn't stuffing a whole rottisserie chicken into his mouth at the time.

for oh, so many reasons...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Chandler


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ol' One-Eye Tyson is spectacular tonight.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

I must say I like the way Ty kept the ball up when he got it. Made that a 3 point play instead of 2 free throws.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

tyson doing the strongman thing!!

of course the crowd cheers. they got big macs comin' now.

4 minutes till the playoffs.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Tyson has looked great tonight :rock:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk with the steal and FLOATER!

3:13 away from the POSTSEASON! :banana: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Heart and Soul is back, baby...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

hinrich splits the defense for 25. bulls up by 16.

3:30 minute warning -- first since 1998.

ARGHARGHARGHKENOSHAAREHGAHGARMILWINAERGAWINARGAHAWINAEWEAUHEWFA!!!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Anyone knows why Eddy isnt sitting closer to his teammates in this special moment for the franchise and the players?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

fans cheering loudly. never mind.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Damn, Chandler's getting close to a 20-20 game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

LOL at Chandler's bicep!


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Tyson is doing a MUCH better job finishing on those pick and rolls over the last couple of games!!


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

Chandler showin his gunz!!!!


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

This is a beautiful thing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

tyson. chandler. people. *tyson. chandler.*

   

two and a half minutes.

reiner with garbage time.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Reiner with another offensive rebound -- he's really been the heart and soul of this team all season. 2:00 minute warning.

















ARGHARGARHAGRAHRAGARAHRAGAGAHRAG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC is possessed. 21 rebounds now.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Tyson has got some serious attitude. I love it.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Maybe, just maybe, the elton for tyson story isn't finished yet.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I said it last season and last game thread: Tyson is our best 5.

He needs to start in the middle, with AD next to him.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

18 and 21, great game.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*P*
:banana:
*L*
:gbanana: 
*A*
:rbanana: 
*Y*
:cbanana: 
*O*
:wbanana: 
*F*
:bbanana: 
*F*
:vbanana:
*S * 
:dpepper: 

:twave: 

:cheers:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

1:00 minute warning. 


ARGHARGHARGHARHGEL UEWEIUYLSGCDYCLWEFBALKJBHDQWEYFGHAREH!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ty: Gotta stop a little bleeding...










OW! OW! OW!

those pencils hurt...


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

One minute left in a long-decided game and the Bulls are still trying to take charges! :banana:


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

I love this team!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*44!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*bulls clinch!*





:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Playoffs, baby!

It is humbling as a Bulls fan that the concept is something to celebrate, but...

Playoffs, Baby!







Now, lets get healthy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

P L A Y O F F S A T L A S T!!! :banana: :cheers: :clap: :mob: :twave: :bbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Arg!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Playoffs don't excite me.

I want a ring.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

And the wait is over!!!!

:banana: 

Congratulatios Pax, Coaching staff and players on a wonderful season!!!!


:rock:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Playoffs Baby!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

12 wins in the last 13 games and now PlayOffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

<marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins 9 in a row against the Raptor!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! I'll have a Hinrichen! :cheers: The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Coors? Corona? Bud light? Diet Coke, Please!!! How about a nice refreshing glass of MILK!!! :cheers: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Tyson...... DAMN!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! This Bull team defines winning ugly. U-G-L-Y and they ain't got NO alibi. They ugly!!!The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull clinches the playoffs!!! (reminds me of my sphincter...) The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Who Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Best wishes for a clear bill of health, Mr. Ed. Health first, basketball second. *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull is now guaranteed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>Ben Gordon is the MAAAASTERRRR!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Everybody on the board right now.....

*GET UP AND DANCE !!!* :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
P :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
l :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
A :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
Y :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
O :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 
F :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
F :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
S :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

I wonder what sort of mood this win has put greekbullsfan in hmmm.... :clown:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



Maestro said:


> I wonder what sort of mood this win has put greekbullsfan in hmmm.... :clown:


 Don't make me post the picture again. 


what a win.

dancing bananas unite!

I like pie!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> P :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:
> l :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:
> A :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:
> ...












Go for it, you deserve it, GBF...Ready, Aim, Fire!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



GB said:


> Playoffs don't excite me.
> 
> I want a ring.


If we only had Deng. And I'm not joking -- if the seedings shook out in a way that allowed someone else to either beat or weaken Miami and/or Detroit, and if the team was at full strength, it could make a deep playoff run.

It seems almost silly to bet that they WON'T win a round, even with Deng out. But in any case, what a great, great ride. Teams don't get any more fun to watch than this one -- good guys, ultra-young core, all on the same page. Very, very good stuff.

Let the playoff talk begin!

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go fix my Kool Aid IV stand.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



such sweet thunder said:


> Don't make me post the picture again.
> 
> 
> what a win.
> ...


I LOVE PIE!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 























_ARGARahaghahtahtaatahAgahgahgahahaghaghagha!!!_


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



Wynn said:


> <marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins 9 in a row against the Raptor!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! I'll have a Hinrichen! :cheers: The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Coors? Corona? Bud light? Diet Coke, Please!!! How about a nice refreshing glass of MILK!!! :cheers: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Tyson...... DAMN!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! This Bull team defines winning ugly. U-G-L-Y and they ain't got NO alibi. They ugly!!!The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull clinches the playoffs!!! (reminds me of my sphincter...) The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Who Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Best wishes for a clear bill of health, Mr. Ed. Health first, basketball second. *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull is now guaranteed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>Ben Gordon is the MAAAASTERRRR!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>




That was mesmerizing.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*
































!!!


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

After 6 long years! Man it feels good to be back in the playoffs!
I tell you that's a reward in itself for this team! I like this young team we have...Pax
and Skiles have done a wonderful job! Keep them going, and keep them together!
Hopefully we will get Eddy back in time.....Not the less....

*GO BULLS!*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

CHICAGO (AP) -- The Chicago Bulls secured their first playoff berth since the Michael Jordan era, beating the Toronto Raptors 110-97 on Saturday night.

Chicago is headed to the playoffs for the first time since the 1997-98 season, when Jordan led the Bulls to their sixth NBA title.

The Bulls have won three straight and 12 of their last 13, and are in fourth place in the Eastern Conference standings, two games ahead of idle Indiana.

Kirk Hinrich scored 25 points and five Bulls scored in double figures. Tyson Chandler had a season-high 18 points and finished with 21 rebounds in a reserve role. Antonio Davis had 13 points and 13 rebounds, Andres Nocioni scored 16 and Othella Harrington added 12.

The Bulls never trailed and matched a season high with 62 points in the first half. Chicago led by as many as 21 points in the third quarter before the Raptors used a 15-2 run to close within 85-77.

The teams traded baskets and Hinrich hit a 3-pointer to give the Bulls a 99-85 lead. The Raptors never got within single digits the rest of the way.

Jalen Rose, who used to play for the Bulls, led the Raptors with 19 points. Morris Peterson had 18 and Chris Bosh finished with 17 points and nine rebounds. 




http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=250409004


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Awesome game, I watched the game on Sportsnet and WGN switching back and forth to hear different perspectives.. total team effort, loved chandler's game especially! Playoffs baby!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

"I couldn't care less."

--Jamal Crawford


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Wow. Tons of postgame. I love Comcast Sportsnet and Comcast web hosting.


Skiles Postgame 1.68mb 3:40min (Is Lacy his whipping boy?)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

"If you don't live in New York you're a loser, playoffs or not."

--Jamal Crawford


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*


Hinrich Postgame 517kb 1:06min


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



GB said:


> "If you don't live in New York you're a loser, playoffs or not."
> 
> --Jamal Crawford


OOOOoooooooooookay LMAO

that's all you can say when your team is a BUM squad that couldn't even get close to 8th seed in the playoffs


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



GB said:


> "If you don't live in New York you're a loser, playoffs or not."
> 
> --Jamal Crawford


Stop. Its not funny. Trust me on this. You are embarassing yourself, even if you don't realize it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



GB said:


> "If you don't live in New York you're a loser, playoffs or not."
> 
> --Jamal Crawford


It's a little sad that the night the Bulls clinch, this is what you want to focus on. 

But I guess that's why we're living here in America, whatever floats your boat, etc.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*


Duhon Postgame 833kb 1:46min


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Did they do any little snippet/interview with Curry in the postgame?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*


Paxson Interview Postgame 1.61mb 3:31min


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*



ScottMay said:


> It's a little sad that the night the Bulls clinch, this is what you want to focus on.


Focus? Bzzzzzzzt. Try again.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2106303&postcount=121

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2106321&postcount=126

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2106335&postcount=129


I'm just celebrating. 

:banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*


Tyson Chandler Postgame 845kb 1:48 min


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Man, this feels good. Bulls clinch playoffs, got tickets to the first playoff game. 

I had hopes that the Bulls would make the playoffs but I'm usually very optimistic once the season starts. But when they started 0-9, I never thought they would turn it around.

Skiles and Paxson deserve some awards during the offseason for their unbelievable work.

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

Well Done Bulls, and especially Bulls fans. All those who watched all the games and all the drama through "thick and thin" finally get their piece of the pie.

Hopefully EPSN International can step up to the party and show some games for me.

Once again, Bulls.....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Shabadoo said:


> Hopefully EPSN International can step up to the party and show some games for me.


hopefully you'll get the wizards game next wednesday (4/13). espn recently added it to the national schedule, so maybe espn international will pick it up. should be a good one.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> hopefully you'll get the wizards game next wednesday (4/13). espn recently added it to the national schedule, so maybe espn international will pick it up. should be a good one.


Hmmm, interesting. They normally show games here on Thursdays and Saturdays. Thursday in Australia is of course Wednesday in the US, so maybe I'll get lucky.

All differences and squabbles aside, this is a great community here. Hopefully I'll be able to add some better, first-hand, insight come playoffs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / rsn / NBALP, R*

Bulls-Raptors Highlights 2:07min


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

ballafromthenorth 101-95 /diff. 11
LegoHat 103-94 /diff. 10

150 to legohat
and 100 to bftn


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

BenDengGo said:


> ballafromthenorth 101-95 /diff. 11
> LegoHat 103-94 /diff. 10
> 
> 150 to legohat
> and 100 to bftn


Woohoo, go me! :clown: 

Thanks for the video and Tyson interview spongy. :biggrin:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

pongy - thanx so much for putting *all* the post game interviews and highlights , was fun!

Great W and we got the little X next to our team in seeding for clinching - unbelievable effort!


----------

